# [ Free Script ]: Stage Positioning Inside Kontakt 4



## MNovy (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi!

While working with Kontakt's 4 KSP I created a script based on 
my book, that describes how placing instruments in a virtual room
(using sequencer and plug ins).

Due to technical limitations of Kontakt, only 40% of the book techniques 
could be realized in the script. But the results are quite fine.

*
Download the Stage Positionizer Script here
Get instructions here
*


----------



## lee (Dec 5, 2009)

I´m guessing this script isnt possible to create for use with K2?

/Johnny


----------



## MNovy (Dec 5, 2009)

The script uses K4 features like performance view
and the installed impulse responses.

So I guess it is not upward compatible. :oops:


----------



## lee (Dec 5, 2009)

So, does this script motivate a K2->K4 upgrade? Is it that good?


----------



## gmet (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the offering.

I had a go at this a while back:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7867

Interesting to see your approach; I thought you might have used a bit of EQ and altered the early and late sizes of the ER depending on distance.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## MNovy (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually it was only a fun project,
which does not really meet the book contents.

So the script is fine, but not perfect. 

You need a lot of things more to create a good depth.
Kontakt does not contain the neccessary tools for such an approach.

I personally use a a good setup in Cubase, which covers all acoustical subjects,
as described in mybook http://www.the-composers-approach.com/the-composers-approach_1_preview.php ((view an extract)).


----------



## gmet (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Mike,

I hope you don't think I was being critical, as I certainly wasn't.

I am currently doing a Masters thesis on this very subject and have found your book (along with advice from many of this great forum members) to be a great resource.

When is Volume 2 coming out!

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Thonex (Dec 5, 2009)

Nicely done Mike!!

Andrew K


----------



## MNovy (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry for the delayed response...

Thanks for your comments!

Well, volume 2 is a bigger project which involves
a big recording studio and two orchestras.
Details will follow soon.


----------



## keelerstein (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi mike, have just purchased the The Composers Approach Vol 1, its fascinating stuff, many thanks.
Would like to get hold of the stage Positioning Script you wrote for kontakt, however the link seems to be broken. You couldn't kindly post up another link could you. 
Many thanks, Steve


----------



## keelerstein (Jan 8, 2010)

Err sorry, seemed to work that time :oops:


----------

